

Microsoft -- 'Linux client use, higher than Apples'. - illumen
http://osnews.com/story/21035/Ballmer_Linux_Bigger_Competitor_than_Apple

======
illumen
It shows how linux use is increasing a lot in the personal use space.
Especially because of all these netbooks, and mobile phones running linux
coming out.

Maybe this is the year of linux in the handbag, on the lap, and in the pocket?

